# Black American and Asian American  relations



## larry3344 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## futureapl (Feb 23, 2021)

Why are people so cruel? I didn't realize that black people were taking a part in this.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Feb 23, 2021)

I love Daniel Dae Kim (he fine)...and I appreciate him acknowledging that there are nuances regarding the attacks and how he acknowledges that Asians are being attacked by more than just black people. The elephant in the room is that for a long time...both blacks and Asians have been harful and hateful towards each other and scapegoated. I have had to correct my own mother who used slurs like "Ching chongs" to refer to Asians. This was accepted among her circle of adults but even as a child I wasn't having it. So there is that. 
There is also something sick about people attacking folk in general as being okay. Plus we have a continuing expansion of the aging community and attacks towards them are not getting better.
We DO and SHOULD as black people address this type of treatment of others within our own communities...just like we demand Asians deal with racism towards blacks in theirs.


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 26, 2021)

Thank you ladies for your input.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 3, 2021)

Black women should tread carefully here. We have been on the receiving end of anti-Black violence from Asian beauty industry folks, and we are NOT the ones perpetrating this violence against Asian elders...we ought to remain fairly silent.

 It does us no good to be loud about the anti-blackness that is lurking in the undertone of this conversation on behalf of whom, exactly? Black men that brutalize Black women and girls at higher rates than these Asian folks are experiencing??


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Mar 4, 2021)

Rocky91 said:


> Black women should tread carefully here. We have been on the receiving end of anti-Black violence from Asian beauty industry folks, and we are NOT the ones perpetrating this violence against Asian elders...we ought to remain fairly silent.
> 
> *It does us no good to be loud about the anti-blackness that is lurking in the undertone of this conversation on behalf of whom, exactly?* Black men that brutalize Black women and girls at higher rates than these Asian folks are experiencing??


I agree BW should always tread lightly.....But I thought THIS was a safe space we can be loud to each other about our feelings. I don't feel a need to go march, repost videos and push advocacy. Other than one Asian guy on FB who is always calling out other Asians about their Anti-blackness, I've never heard another Asian speak up about Asians being racist towards black folk. 

Also,
When I speak to my sister in law, mother to my black nephew....and other black mothers my age who have black sons....they are in pain. They are scared. I cannot ignore their desire to protect or be involved with things related to black men in general. I'm resigned to the fact that in varying ways, BW will never really be separated from things black men in America are involved in. Just like my husband and my brother, my nephew is somebody son attached to a BW. It is what it is. One day this group will dive into that.


----------



## Kanky (Mar 4, 2021)

I have never heard an Asian person say boo about racism towards black people. If they are getting beaten up in the streets then I suggest they call the police. Or maybe learn some of that Kung fu like the Asians in the movies.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 5, 2021)

Rocky91 said:


> Black women should tread carefully here. We have been on the receiving end of anti-Black violence from Asian beauty industry folks, and we are NOT the ones perpetrating this violence against Asian elders...we ought to remain fairly silent.
> 
> It does us no good to be loud about the anti-blackness that is lurking in the undertone of this conversation on behalf of whom, exactly? Black men that brutalize Black women and girls at higher rates than these Asian folks are experiencing??


What do you say about BW with black sons and brothers? There are black baby boys born daily.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 10, 2021)

Evolving78 said:


> What do you say about BW with black sons and brothers? There are black baby boys born daily.


Black men and boys that aren’t related to you aren’t your responsibility. Unless it is your literal Black male family member catching a case for beating up elderly Asians, this isn’t your fight. And even in that case, I would still distance myself because what in the heck are you doing? I don’t know you.  
That’s just my stance.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 10, 2021)

Rocky91 said:


> Black men and boys that aren’t related to you aren’t your responsibility. Unless it is your literal Black male family member catching a case for beating up elderly Asians, this isn’t your fight. And even in that case, I would still distance myself because what in the heck are you doing? I don’t know you.
> That’s just my stance.


I understand.  That young man that was recently arrested while he was just walking home from work really hit home for me. I have two sons, so I have a great amount of empathy for him. I am the protector of my sons, so if there is a cause that would bring forth change, or increase safeguards for them by way of others,I would join in some way, shape, or form. Just like I would for young girls.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Mar 10, 2021)

Kanky said:


> I have never heard an Asian person say boo about racism towards black people. If they are getting beaten up in the streets then I suggest they call the police. Or maybe learn some of that Kung fu like the Asians in the movies.


I am going to hell in a hand basket the way I just cackled! AA are always putting our bodies in harms way fighting for what’s right and other people just benefit from our hard work


----------



## Kanky (Mar 17, 2021)

Look at this nonsense. The headline is *“How Black People Can be Strong Allies to Asian Americans Right Now.” *









						'Join, support and donate': Coalition of minority Americans come together to dismantle hate
					

"A big part of how to be allies in this moment is advocating with us,” said Alvina Wong, of the Asian Pacific Environmental Network




					www.nbcnews.com
				




Thousands of hate incidents against Asian people across the country have been documented by advocacy groups in the last year, ranging in severity from spitting to the unprovoked push of an 84-year-old Thai American man in San Francisco who died of his injuries a few days later. These incidents have prompted the renewal of conversations about security in Asian American neighborhoods, privilege, solidarity and even anti-Blackness in response to the violence.

That last element, activists say, devalues the decades of coalition building and allyship between Asian American and Black communities. But Russell Jeung, a professor of Asian American studies at San Francisco State University and co-founder of Stop AAPI Hate, notes that efforts to create a racial wedge between such groups only empowers the white supremacy that makes racist violence possible.


The racism overall against Asian Americans is another form of white supremacy. As Asian Americans dismantle the racism directed toward us as outsiders, we’re partnering with African Americans in dismantling how they’re racialized and oppressed,” Jeung said. “In a lot of Asian American issues, we become the wedge group to divide and conquer people of color rather than focusing on our unity and trying to dismantle the overall system. We need to dismantle white supremacy together.”

This is not lost on organizers and activists who have worked to combat this narrative for decades. With that, here are a few ways for Black people to practice solidarity and allyship with Asian American communities.


Education Is Key​
It’s important to recognize how acts of hate rely on a group’s history of neglect, oppression or violence, organizers said. Through education it becomes easier to recognize bigotry as linked to a larger history of violence, said Alvina Wong, of the Asian Pacific Environmental Network.

Education is also key to resisting the “model minority” myth, and cuts down on the idea that Asian American communities are monolithic, experts point out. There are a host of disparities within these communities. For instance, Vietnamese Americans have a much higher poverty rate than Japanese Americans, according to a 2017 report.

Try to learn history and learn about Asian American histories and cultures, the migration patterns of immigrants and refugees, and why we have an Asian population in the U.S. to begin with,” Wong said. “From there, look at the history of Asian and Black solidarity and joint struggle … the civil rights era and even the early joint labor movements. I think people could do their due diligence to seeking it out and learning it up.”

Mutual Aid​
Mutual aid is a centuries-old radical political practice that emphasizes solidarity and interdependence to meet people’s basic needs. Mutual aid happens when everyday people come together to meet one another’s needs, like providing food and domestic violence resources, without relying on government power structures.

“Mutual aid is really beautiful in that it really recognizes that if I have something I can give, someone who needs it can benefit and we can all be in community together,” Wong said. “Last year, through the pandemic was a really big showing of how mutual aid is so effective, especially when our government isn’t taking care of us or investing in us and the resources that we need.”

Several mutual aid efforts have popped up across the country in response to anti-Asian sentiment and Covid-19’s devastating impact on Asian American communities. In Oakland, California, hundreds of people have volunteered to escort fearful elders on walks and errands around Chinatown. Asian and Black creatives have raisedmore than $150,000 for Asian American advocacy groups in California that serve several Asian American communities through everything from food delivery to legal help. In New York, a coalition of activists have filled refrigerators with food in Manhattan’s Chinatown.


----------



## Kanky (Mar 17, 2021)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I am going to hell in a hand basket the way I just cackled! AA are always putting our bodies in harms way fighting for what’s right and other people just benefit from our hard work


Yep, and the Asians are already trying to get more free labor from black people when their end goal is not ending white supremacy but being treated as honorary white people with privilege over black people. This is why when that Asian cop murdered a black man in his apartment building they protested his arrest and complained that he wasn’t being treated like the white cops.

I hope that black people will not be foolish enough to help them achieve that goal.


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 17, 2021)

Sorry to hear of the very unfortunate event that took place in Georgia targeting Asians. Still not sure what his motive was.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Mar 17, 2021)

Rastafarai said:


> Sorry to hear of the very unfortunate event that took place in Georgia targeting Asians. Still not sure what his motive was.


The police said this morning that he had a bad day. And Long himself blames his sexual addiction.


----------



## kimpaur (Mar 17, 2021)

It’s amazing how prior to this tragedy the Asian Community was outright calling out Black people for attacking Asians....a white man murders 8 Asian women and now the “race doesn’t matter”


Be just as willing to go toe to toe with white supremacy or don’t even bother 

And I’m also pissed off that the news is focusing so heavily on the race of the victims and not also their sex. Or how a freaking massage parlor is open 24 hours seven days a week! These women were more than likely being exploited, possibly sex trafficking victims as well but as always, women get pushed to the background.

All of this is just so frustrating


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 17, 2021)

Kanky said:


> Mutual Aid​
> Mutual aid is a centuries-old radical political practice that emphasizes solidarity and interdependence to meet people’s basic needs. Mutual aid happens when everyday people come together to meet one another’s needs, like providing food and domestic violence resources, without relying on government power structures.
> 
> “Mutual aid is really beautiful in that it really recognizes that if I have something I can give, someone who needs it can benefit and we can all be in community together,” Wong said. “Last year, through the pandemic was a really big showing of how mutual aid is so effective, especially when our government isn’t taking care of us or investing in us and the resources that we need.”
> ...


This is a teachable moment if black folks will take it.   

Do you see how this is called "Mutual Aid" but at face value only Asians are the ones getting the aid?  That is how black people are supposed to ask for assistance in alliances.  "As an ally here is specifically what you can do for us."    Too many times we ask for intangible, unmeasurable, unprofitable aid and support, such as "don't be racist" or "fight white supremacy" or "show up for our march".   Whereas, see how the Asians are saying hey, walk our old people to and from places and raise money.   This is not new, this is what all groups we get in alliances with do because that is what groups in alliances are supposed to do, ask for what they explicitly need with out the pie in the sky aspects or the expectation that ally means new best friends.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 17, 2021)

Rastafarai said:


> Sorry to hear of the very unfortunate event that took place in Georgia targeting Asians. Still not sure what his motive was.


Sexual addiction. 

He supposedly frequented these spas but no one so far is calling it prostitution.


----------



## frizzy (Mar 17, 2021)

I was telling DH this morning that Asians need to join Black causes that are already in existence and have been for a long  time.

It's the same racism from the same aggressor and all non-white people should be on the same team for legally correcting the bad behavior.


----------



## frizzy (Mar 17, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Sexual addiction.
> 
> He supposedly frequented these spas but no one so far is calling it prostitution.


So this brainiac set out to kill women that gave him erections?

They should examine all the pets in the neighborhood while they're investigating.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 18, 2021)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> The police said this morning that he had a bad day. And Long himself blames his sexual addiction.


That bad day comment hit all kinda wrong when I heard it.  I see this morning that people are calling for the cop who said it to be fired and I wouldn't be above signing a petition for that.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Mar 18, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> That bad day comment hit all kinda wrong when I heard it.  I see this morning that people are calling for the cop who said it to be fired and I wouldn't be above signing a petition for that.


It's like the game announcer HS in Oklahoma calling black girls the N-word earlier this week, for kneeling during the national anthem and then blaming it on his diabetes when he got caught. I mean the reasons these wypipo come up with. The way this system protects wypipo is insane. Yet POCs are blamed with no hesitation even when we've done nothing wrong. It's incredible.


----------



## JudithO (Mar 18, 2021)

I am personally standing and fighting with Asian people in my community as best as I can. Some of my biggest non-black allies on all things BLM in my professional network are Asian POC. We don't have the same struggle, but I'm not about the life of struggle olympics wondering about whose life is worse that the other's. 

I agree that as usual, the focus of this story is on everything and everyone but the person who committed the crime and white supremacy as the common enemy.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Mar 18, 2021)

frizzy said:


> So this brainiac set out to kill women that gave him erections?
> 
> They should examine all the pets in the neighborhood while they're investigating.




Methinks this "spa" was a whorehouse.

And the more I think about it, the more I realize they were the easiest of pickings esp if the women were being trafficked :/


----------



## frizzy (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm sure it did offer extra services that aren't on the menu.  

They gave the loser what he wanted and then they had to pay his price.

It's possible he's never visited any of these establishments but his mind is so warped he was imagining what was happening inside.   Wasn't he heading to FL next to wipe out the porn industry? SMH

Lots of people are just evil for no reason.   If you can just go on a killing spree murdering strangers,  I don't expect to understand and I'm not looking for answers to explain.


----------



## Lute (Mar 18, 2021)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> The police said this morning that he had a bad day. And Long himself blames his sexual addiction.


BAD DAY MY BUTT!!!!


----------



## Seraphina (Mar 18, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> That bad day comment hit all kinda wrong when I heard it.  I see this morning that people are calling for the cop who said it to be fired and I wouldn't be above signing a petition for that.


That press conference was infuriating.  I've never heard a police officer do PR for a murderer before.  He sounded like the suspect's attorney.


JudithO said:


> I am personally standing and fighting with Asian people in my community as best as I can. Some of my biggest non-black allies on all things BLM in my professional network are Asian POC. We don't have the same struggle, but *I'm not about the life of struggle olympics wondering about whose life is worse that the other's.*
> 
> I agree that as usual, the focus of this story is on everything and everyone but the person who committed the crime and white supremacy as the common enemy.


ITA with all of this and I've said the bolded here before.  But I also understand Black people who are tired of being asked to put on their marching boots for people who have never even thought to do the same for Black people and never will.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Mar 18, 2021)

Seraphina said:


> That press conference was infuriating.  I've never heard a police officer do PR for a murderer before.  He sounded like the suspect's attorney.
> 
> ITA with all of this and I've said the bolded here before.  But I also understand* Black people who are tired of being asked to put on their marching boots for people who have never even thought to do the same for Black people and never will.*


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 18, 2021)

I don't think any group of people should be targeted for harassment or abuse. That includes Black women who shop at beauty supply stores or go to nail shops. I can only be but so concerned about people who show my people the bare minimum of civility.


----------



## FelaShrine (Mar 18, 2021)

kimpaur said:


> It’s amazing how prior to this tragedy the Asian Community was outright calling out Black people for attacking Asians....a white man murders 8 Asian women and now the “race doesn’t matter”



I thought I was seeing things because I was just thinking I could hve sworn that people kept implying that the anti-asian sentiments were from black people. I was like when do we have the time for all that when people are stil dealing with Karens calling the cops on black children fpr lemonade stands and the like

All this yelling for solidarity yet it was crickets from their community when it came to murder of Latasha Harlins. whatever


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 18, 2021)

Let's get the white elephant in the room out of the way.  This massage parlor probably specialized in massaging penii along with anything else put in front of them.  I'm going to invoke the devil by name who is responsible.  Trump put a target on Asians and the onslaught of violence they have been experiencing is a direct result.   It's not like white people haven't been waiting on a reason but leave it to a NY dude to come through with a nationwide validation card to fornicate with people on GP.   That said, I'm not out here whuppin on Asians and quite frankly, I don't know what I can do to stop other people from doing it that they aren't already on top of.  

Sometimes support is just not being a butthole to people.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Mar 18, 2021)

Kanky said:


> Look at this nonsense. The headline is *“How Black People Can be Strong Allies to Asian Americans Right Now.” *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We could have used Mutual Aid for years. Where these people been the last few years?

They want our help now don't they?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Mar 18, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Let's get the white elephant in the room out of the way.  This massage parlor probably specialized in massaging penii along with anything else put in front of them.  I'm going to invoke the devil by name who is responsible.  Trump put a target on Asians and the onslaught of violence they have been experiencing is a direct result.   It's not like white people haven't been waiting on a reason but leave it to a NY dude to come through with a nationwide validation card to fornicate with people on GP.   That said, I'm not out here whuppin on Asians and quite frankly, I don't know what I can do to stop other people from doing it that they aren't already on top of.
> 
> Sometimes support is just not being a butthole to people.


What is GP? I hear that a lot.

Oh and all of what you said.


----------



## Kanky (Mar 18, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Let's get the white elephant in the room out of the way.  This massage parlor probably specialized in massaging penii along with anything else put in front of them.  I'm going to invoke the devil by name who is responsible.  Trump put a target on Asians and the onslaught of violence they have been experiencing is a direct result.   It's not like white people haven't been waiting on a reason but leave it to a NY dude to come through with a nationwide validation card to fornicate with people on GP.   That said, I'm not out here whuppin on Asians and quite frankly, I don't know what I can do to stop other people from doing it that they aren't already on top of.
> 
> Sometimes support is just not being a butthole to people.


Yep. And even though Trump did that a lot of them voted for him. They need to gather their people and leave black folks alone. https://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-...s-still-voting-trump-spite-his-china-n1244849


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 18, 2021)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> What is GP? I hear that a lot.
> 
> Oh and all of what you said.


"on general principle"


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Mar 18, 2021)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> We could have used Mutual Aid for years. Where these people been the last few years?
> 
> They want our help now don't they?


Some feel entitled to it.

Look personally, I think that POCs should work together in solidarity and I appreciate Asians who have shown solidarity to AAs. I'm in the Bay Area where and there's a lot of it here. And I understand the complex history of Black people and Asians being intentionally pitted against each other in the name of white supremacy. But there's a complex history here. I won't criticize black people who decide to sit this out.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 18, 2021)

Kanky said:


> Yep. And even though Trump did that a lot of them voted for him. They need to gather their people and leave black folks alone. https://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-...s-still-voting-trump-spite-his-china-n1244849


What I edited out of my previous post was that well after Trump was on tv calling Covid "Kung Flu", I was talking to an Asian woman colleague (her family is from SIngapore) who may not have voted for Trump but is a registered republican who consistently "but Democrats do xyz too" whenever I would go on rants about Trump.  Ain't nan Democrat stood up in front of the nation and blamed China or Asians for the pandemic and definitely didn't come up with a new slur for them that they would repeat while grinning into a camera but look at what letting Trump slide got people that look like her.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 18, 2021)

[email protected]@ said:


> Methinks this "spa" was a whorehouse.
> 
> And the more I think about it, the more I realize they were the easiest of pickings esp if the women were being trafficked :/


Places like this are a dime a dozen in Atlanta. I remember going into one by mistake years ago. I think it was next to a take out place and I walked in the wrong door. Those women looked at me like I had two heads. I got the message loud and clear.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 18, 2021)

One thing to take note of is that even if it turns out that the women who were killed were sex workers or said another way, "hoes", I strongly suspect that the Asians who speak publicly are going to treat their memory as if they were all pure as the driven snow.  I doubt there is going to be talks of only certain kinds of women deserving protection.   

But 

Lettuce W8 & Sea


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 18, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> One thing to take note of is that even if it turns out that the women who were killed were sex workers or said another way, "hoes", I strongly suspect that the Asians who speak publicly are going to treat their memory as if they were all pure as the driven snow.  *I doubt there is going to be talks of only certain kinds of women deserving protection.  *
> 
> But
> 
> Lettuce W8 & Sea


When I pointed out upthread that no one is calling it prostitution I wasn’t implying they  deserved to be mistreated. In my mind it’s  relevant info when discussing a man who admitted to killing because of a sex addiction. I bet there were signs he was unhinged but it’s not being discussed because we’re supposed to believe these are real spas.


----------



## nyeredzi (Mar 18, 2021)

^ I saw it basically suggested on the news from his own words. He said he frequented those places and wanted to kill the people there to spare him from temptation, or some crazy person talk like that.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 18, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> When I pointed out upthread that no one is calling it prostitution I wasn’t implying they  deserved to be mistreated. In my mind it’s  relevant info when discussing a man who admitted to killing because of a sex addiction. I bet there were signs he was unhinged but it’s not being discussed because we’re supposed to believe these are real spas.


I wasn't referencing what you wrote.  I was talking to a friend earlier about how what the black community response to 6 black "masseuses" getting shot on the job by any race of man would look like.  I strongly suspect there would be jokes.


----------



## Kanky (Mar 19, 2021)

These women seem too old to be sex workers. 


The Atlanta Police Department Friday released the names of the four women killed in Atlanta during a string of shootings at massage parlors. 

They are:


Soon C. Park, a 74-year-old Asian woman, who died of a gunshot wound to the head. 
Hyun J. Grant, a 51 year old Asian woman, who died of a gunshot wound to the head
Suncha Kim, a 69-year-old Asian woman, who died of a gunshot wound to the chest
Yong A. Yue, 63-year-old Asian woman, who died of a gunshot wound to the head
Earlier this week, officials in Cherokee Countyidentified the four people killed there: Delaina Yaun, 33, of Acworth; Paul Andre Michels, 54, of Atlanta; Xiaojie Tan, 49, of Kennesaw; and Daoyou Feng, 44. One man, Elcias Hernandez-Ortiz, survived.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 19, 2021)

Kanky said:


> These women seem too old to be sex workers.
> 
> 
> The Atlanta Police Department Friday released the names of the four women killed in Atlanta during a string of shootings at massage parlors.
> ...


Well tickle my toes and call me Susan.  I did NOT see that coming.

I'm starting to think this thing about killing old Asians is ritualistic.   Old Asians represent something that white people want gone and I'm not exactly sure what.


----------



## MizAvalon (Mar 19, 2021)

A massage parlor that is open 24 hours is at the very least, a rub and tug establishment. Anyone with common sense knows that. Maybe the older women do legit massages and the younger ones do more for the right price. Who knows. I was very surprised to see their ages.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 19, 2021)

Kanky said:


> These women seem too old to be sex workers. ...


Maybe, but I would not rule it out.  We had a death under murky circumstances in one of the NY Chinatowns, and the sex workers involved were not young. I’ve been trying to find that story since this one happened.

ETA: The case in the NY story was only 38, but...


> ... And here, beside the upturned fruit crates and the overloaded garbage bags, stand the women of the massage parlors. In their 40s and 50s, mostly, they check their cellphones, drag on untaxed Korean cigarettes bought in bulk, and chat, but with eyes scanning for unattached men lacking a law-enforcement vibe. ...
> 
> One woman often positions herself near a standpipe at the corner of Main Street, so as to be the first to approach any man venturing west. She is in her 60s, small-framed and usually dressed in layers, with long hair dyed black. She said in a raspy voice that she was from the southeastern Chinese province of Jiangxi, and that she was trying to pay off a debt incurred by her adult son in a business deal gone wrong.
> 
> She had visited two job agencies on 40th Road, looking for work as a nanny, but nothing panned out. And now she was here, on the corner, where her half-joking refrain — “I’m too old” — did not seem to deter clients. ...


Link: https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...rs-massage-parlor.html?searchResultPosition=9

Relating to an earlier post, several reports on the public radio station today have alluded to “other groups” coming out in solidarity to support the Asian community, and it is really bothering me, because everybody knows they aren’t talking about wypipo or even Latinos. What makes anyone entitled to our support, when on the whole, other groups do not support us?

It is a horrific crime, but the problem is a society that coddles mass-murdering white men and allows them unfettered access to guns. Keep the focus on the crime, period.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 19, 2021)

I want to make a distinction between the personal and the political. I’ve reached out to Asian female colleague because we have developed a rapport that is partially predicated on bonding through our status as non-White women in a profession that is heavily WW. I felt compelled to do that because she would absolutely do the same for me.

But do I believe that Black institutions and organizations should be bending over backwards to express solidarity that has not been reciprocated? Nope. But would I say this in the public square, inadvertently putting me in alignment with some Black male hoteps that don’t give a damn about Black women and girls? Also nope.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 19, 2021)

Another musing that I have: Intersectionality is being very efficiently employed here in public discourse, and I think that’s great. This is indeed a sex-and-race based hate crime.

Employing the same logic for Black women always seems to fail and get derailed, with the irony being that we literally invented the concept of intersectionality. I personally made a call to the NYPD hate crimes division after that Black woman got her face bitten in Harlem and they could not conceive that it was a hate crime, because it was a group of Black males. They said that verbatim even after I explained that hate crimes are also sex-based by legal statue. I was so irritated but gave up the venture after the victim decided to post about BM being kings. If those are still her kings, lemme save my daytime minutes and WiFi chile.


----------



## Brownie (Mar 19, 2021)

Saw yesterday the news pushing the narrative of Asian women being fragile victims; whereas, BW are often portrayed as strong, angry, and even manly. Totally different narrative for different groups.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Mar 19, 2021)

I hear what everyone is saying but if I am walking down the street and I see a person attacking a 78 year old lady I got to jump in


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 20, 2021)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I hear what everyone is saying but if I am walking down the street and I see a person attacking a 78 year old lady I got to jump in


In my heart I may be this person but right now i can’t see doing it for anyone other than a Black woman or a young child of any race. Maybe.


----------



## FelaShrine (Mar 20, 2021)

Rocky91 said:


> But do I believe that Black institutions and organizations should be bending over backwards to express solidarity that has not been reciprocated? Nope. But would I say this in the public square, inadvertently putting me in alignment with some Black male hoteps that don’t give a damn about Black women and girls? Also nope.



But we aren't doing it in publicly, we are doing it on a paid female forum with predominately BW. Not sure why BM or whatever is constantly being brought up for this current situation.

Im rarely on here anymore aside from the makeup forum so maybe I missed something, has this place become the E Coli? Is there an influx of BM on here that I missed because I dont get what nonsense reaction of theirs or what they would do or think has to do with black people in general not being social justice mules for other races.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 20, 2021)

FelaShrine said:


> But we aren't doing it in publicly, we are doing it on a paid female forum with predominately BW. Not sure why BM or whatever is constantly being brought up for this current situation.
> 
> Im rarely on here anymore aside from the makeup forum so maybe I missed something, has this place become the E Coli? Is there an influx of BM on here that I missed because I dont get what nonsense reaction of theirs or what they would do or think has to do with black people in general not being social justice mules for other races.


I’m not counting this as the public square at all, just working my way through my own thoughts. It’s not a rebuke or critique  of anyone else that feels differently and expresses that. 

Lol there’s no secret cabal of BM on this board now, probably might never be. I do think that a few pages ago demonstrated why they’d inevitably come up in these discussions, when I argued that BW in public might consider just laying low. Too lazy to rehash now.


----------



## FelaShrine (Mar 20, 2021)

I get your 2nd point, but seeing what Ive been seeing is not them being brought up but BW like Breonna and especially Latasha since this week was the anniversary of her murder, people want to know why they should shoulder this burden when their community didn't denounce what happened at that time.


----------



## Kanky (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Brownie (Mar 20, 2021)

Kanky said:


>


Don’t think any of this is universal to one group. Would rather her explain what’s going on in those “spas” while she’s on her soapbox  .


----------



## frizzy (Mar 20, 2021)

Brownie said:


> Don’t think any of this is universal to one group. Would rather her explain what’s going on in those “spas” while she’s on her soapbox  .


I know!
-‐‐-----------‐-----------------
Okay Lauren.   So what proactive steps will y'all be taking to stop the racism and violence your community is receiving?  Maybe we can learn from youse.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 20, 2021)

Kanky said:


>


Is this really the conversation they think we're having? We won't ever be allies if they keep this up.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 21, 2021)

Kanky said:


>



This is exactly the model minority myth.

This is why Asians will never be our allies. They have fully and completely drank the kool aid.


----------



## nyeredzi (Mar 21, 2021)

This is my first time hearing of this woman. I don't think, don't hope, that she should be taken as the voice of Asian America (or Canada):

"*Lauren Chen*, formerly known as Roaming Millennial, is a Canadian YouTube blogger and BlazeTV host who fancies herself as an Asian *Lauren* Southern and promotes racist and white nationalist talking points. As of February 2021, *Chen's* YouTube channel had over 445k subscribers and 60 million views."


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 21, 2021)

nyeredzi said:


> This is my first time hearing of this woman. I don't think, don't hope, that she should be taken as the voice of Asian America (or Canada):
> 
> "*Lauren Chen*, formerly known as Roaming Millennial, is a Canadian YouTube blogger and BlazeTV host who fancies herself as an Asian *Lauren* Southern and promotes racist and white nationalist talking points. As of February 2021, *Chen's* YouTube channel had over 445k subscribers and 60 million views."


Don't mean to sound cold hearted but you (general you) can't make me care about self hating asians. Call me self absorbed but I got my own ish to deal with.


----------



## nyeredzi (Mar 22, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Don't mean to sound cold hearted but you (general you) can't make me care about self hating asians. Call me self absorbed but I got my own ish to deal with.


I understand that you have your own ish. I am confused about the first part  though, since it's quoting me about that woman. Is it that you don't care about that particular self-hating woman, or is it that you have decided all Asians are self-hating and so you don't care about any of them?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 22, 2021)

nyeredzi said:


> I understand that you have your own ish. I am confused about the first part  though, since it's quoting me about that woman. Is it that you don't care about that particular self-hating woman, or is it that you have decided all Asians are self-hating and so you don't care about any of them?


I’m not concerned about self hating people period. There’s no real hierarchy in my mind but self hating Asians would probably be lower on the totem pole based on their indifference to the plight of Black people.


----------



## yamilee21 (Mar 22, 2021)

So on a local radio program just now, an Asian-American Congresswoman (Rep. Grace Meng) was discussing the lack of Asian representation in the Biden cabinet, then strongly implied that a black woman who is under consideration for one of the remaining posts should step aside so that an Asian-American can be nominated instead! This is so frustrating! A *white man* committed this crime; if “representation” is needed, why not from one of the positions where a white man is being considered? And how does this do anything to rectify the problem of preventing white men from committing more mass murders?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Mar 22, 2021)

Rocky91 said:


> Another musing that I have: Intersectionality is being very efficiently employed here in public discourse, and I think that’s great. This is indeed a sex-and-race based hate crime.
> 
> Employing the same logic for Black women always seems to fail and get derailed, with the irony being that we literally invented the concept of intersectionality. I personally made a call to the NYPD hate crimes division after that Black woman got her face bitten in Harlem and they could not conceive that it was a hate crime, because it was a group of Black males. They said that verbatim even after I explained that *hate crimes are also sex-based by legal statue. *I was so irritated but gave up the venture after the* victim decided to post about BM being kings. If those are still her kings, lemme save my daytime minutes and WiFi chile.*


My mind is blown at the bolded. For real. Cause this is some important ish.

Its hard with BM. They too are not a monolith. What do you call the BM who stood out the door of that single mother and her child for weeks on guard when those WM were harassing her and her baby? I didn't see a bunch of sisters coming to her rescue, standing guard with guns when it was WM threatening to kill her and her baby and had been caught on her property with weapons. Many, including the BM who stood guard, really feel its their job. They did it, and it was good. Because the police refused to help her, something journalists called them out for. She also lives in NY.

Since we all can walk and chew gum here....I agree with you that the BM who attacked the BW committed a HATE CRIME. I never even considered that but you raise a HUGE point. It would be difficult to have BW and BM gather behind it because even the good BM out there can't conceive or conceptualize it. I mean, I was today years old when I read what you said and definitely felt something leap in my chest. It WOULD be considered divisive when there are some inkling in married and monogamous black couple circles of empowering Black love, the BM protecting BW....Does it mean we shouldn't point it out? Of course not. But education is key. You make me remember when that white incel came to my city in north Florida, kicked in the door of a yoga studio (where its documented by FBI that these incels HATE women doing yoga with a passion for some odd reason) and killed a female doctor doing a class who I knew personally and another young student, he committed a hate crime as well. There were some inklings and rumbling about it, but it died down FAST. 

I love and hate men sometimes.


----------



## Kitamita (Mar 22, 2021)

My 


Brownie said:


> Saw yesterday the news pushing the narrative of Asian women being fragile victims; whereas, BW are often portrayed as strong, angry, and even manly. Totally different narrative for different groups.


My sister and I were just speaking about this. We had just watched Grey's Anatomy and the part where the female surgeon was just taken care of physically and emotionally. Seen as delicate but black women don't get seen in that light. Hit my WW privilege button....


----------



## Kitamita (Mar 22, 2021)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Some feel entitled to it.
> 
> Look personally, I think that POCs should work together in solidarity and I appreciate Asians who have shown solidarity to AAs. I'm in the Bay Area where and there's a lot of it here. And I understand the complex history of Black people and Asians being intentionally pitted against each other in the name of white supremacy. But there's a complex history here. I won't criticize black people who decide to sit this out.


Agree there is a complex history and we all need to stand together against racism. But it is a bit of a bitter pill to swallow when we haven't been repaid in kind or only by a minority in the Asian community.   I thought this video had some good insights into the issue:


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 23, 2021)

Side note to all this seriousness....

All I know is if these white folks come for Uncle Roger, I'm signing petitions and testifying in trials!  He's in Europe so he "should" be safe.  The redneck cast iron cooking community was BIIIIIIIIG MAD at his review of Cowboy Ken's fried rice video.  They lit that comment section up with the Asian slurs.  

If you don't know who Uncle Roger is, he is delightful and he wants all the smoke.  It's funny that the full Asian people I know Yeezy shrug him but the happas (half Asians) especially the non Chinese ones  feel some kinda way about him.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 24, 2021)

FelaShrine said:


> I get your 2nd point, but seeing what Ive been seeing is not them being brought up but BW like Breonna and especially Latasha since this week was the anniversary of her murder, people want to know why they should shoulder this burden when their community didn't denounce what happened at that time.


I understand this completely and that’s part of the previous thought jumble I posted.

My problem is that I don’t feel that the Black Community ™ has done enough ever to earn the solidarity of BW publicly against rampant anti-Blackness in Asian communities, as in outside of this board. And in fact, it’s telling that Rodney King’s name is seared into the annals of Black history in a way that Latasha Harlin’s has not been, with the notable exception of recent discussions. But let me not belabor the point.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 24, 2021)

yamilee21 said:


> So on a local radio program just now, an Asian-American Congresswoman (Rep. Grace Meng) was discussing the lack of Asian representation in the Biden cabinet, then strongly implied that a black woman who is under consideration for one of the remaining posts should step aside so that an Asian-American can be nominated instead! This is so frustrating! A *white man* committed this crime; if “representation” is needed, why not from one of the positions where a white man is being considered? And how does this do anything to rectify the problem of preventing white men from committing more mass murders?


This is their definition of solidarity, with notable exceptions: Black folks should roll out the red carpet but they won’t be lifting a finger to sweep the muck out of the way for us.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Lute (May 11, 2021)

TrulyBlessed said:


>


The Olympics have to be and remain apolitical. 

I was shocked when I saw this post.. But I understand the reason behind it.


----------



## Kitamita (May 24, 2021)

Did anyone watch the episode Red Table Talk did "The Tension Between Black And Asian Communities"  https://fb.watch/5HORnIszgc/  ?

I thought it covered some of the issues but I wish they went a little deeper into some of the prejudices the Asian community has with color, even in their own race.


----------



## larry3344 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## larry3344 (May 27, 2021)

Where is the Kermit with the tea. I remember in the not so distant past, that is what used against Black people, as justification for their ill treatment now it’s no longer a compliment?
Interesante!!


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 1, 2021)

I know there are a few fonts of Jamaican/west Indian backgrounds. Please explain to me this comment section.


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 1, 2021)

Regardless of where black people are ( all black cultures are guilty of this; Africans, Black Americans, black West Indians, black latinos, etc...) we collectively struggle to draw the line whenever non-black people are involved....how are you going to act like Jamaica is mixed island  when most Jamaicans are black. Also how are you going to concentrate credit to whole community just because 1 person contributed in DISTRIBUTING the art form that existed prior to her even existing like this is ridiculous.


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## frizzy (Jun 2, 2021)

larry3344 said:


> Also how are you going to concentrate credit to whole community just because 1 person contributed in DISTRIBUTING the art form that existed prior to her even existing like this is ridiculous.


Word!  Pat didn't create or sing nary a note!


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jun 9, 2021)

Swipe


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 9, 2021)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Swipe


I ain't gone be able to muster not one care if someone caught him in the streets. Plus they know where they live. I'd fill it with cicadas.


----------



## nysister (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm not even going to express the anger that I feel at the above situation. 

All I'll say is, this is why their issues aren't our issues. That goes for Indians too. They're just fine, we're the ones being killed in the streets.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 12, 2021)

The look on his face. Smh


----------



## nysister (Jun 12, 2021)

Too bad we can't throw him in prison.

 Disgusting. He'd have nothing, if it wasn't for Black people looking for equal rights. They're always ready to kowtow to whites and be their slaves, but act like they're interested in their own establishment as a culture. What a joke.

Asians are only interested in establishing their own once they realized how ridiculous they looked trying to be honorary white.

Whatever.


----------

